# WOULD YOU DO THIS?????



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

IF YOU HAS ACCESS TO NEWBORN HAMSTERS, WOULD YOU FEED THEN TO YOUR P'S?

IS IT SAFE?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Not cool!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow. I dont think there will be many that would agree with this. Most of the people on this forum care about animals....


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Woaaaaaahhhhh no way! If you had access to newborn puppies, would you feed them to you P? Unless you are sick and twisted, NO! But, on the upside, atleast you asked and didnt just do it,........did you?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Why would you anyway????They cost more tham mice got way more hair and would do exactly the same job.I don't really think that it would be a positive reflection on the P owning community either.


----------



## Bongkers5000 (Jan 13, 2009)

i would, i hate hamsters. i was bit as a kid, for no reason by one and i lost all respect. i say do it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bongkers5000 said:


> i would, i hate hamsters. i was bit as a kid, for no reason by one and i lost all respect. i say do it.


What a ridiculous reason. 
I fell off my bike afew times as a kid and got hurt pretty bad....and there was also that time I got stung by 30 or so bee's...That's all i'm really going to say.

If you aren't smart enough to draw your own conclusion then there really is no use in me expalining it to you.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Its not going to kill your P's, just make a mess, cost a lot, and not be a good source of nutrition. I guess there is just not a big point to it, other then "hey look at what my P's can do".


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Dont be a noob. Dont feed them a damn baby hamster. Thats busted man.


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

their free to me. newborns with no hair. like not even a full day old.
i havent done it. YET! was just wondering. i care about animals too but is it wrong to feed one animal to another?
people who own snakes feed them mice and rabbits. we have all fed are p's feeders. right? a feeder is another animal.
*didnt mean to piss anyone off*. if p's didnt have teeth, would we love them like we do? maybe, maybe not. 
i feed mine pellets, krill shrimp, beef heart, and an occasional feeder. but sometimes, whats the point of having a fast car but never hitting the peddle?


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

no way


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

TMDKENNELS said:


> their free to me. newborns with no hair. like not even a full day old.
> i havent done it. YET! was just wondering. i care about animals too but is it wrong to feed one animal to another?
> people who own snakes feed them mice and rabbits. we have all fed are p's feeders. right? a feeder is another animal.
> *didnt mean to piss anyone off*. if p's didnt have teeth, would we love them like we do? maybe, maybe not.
> i feed mine pellets, krill shrimp, beef heart, and an occasional feeder. but sometimes, whats the point of having a fast car but never hitting the peddle?


Wow....

This is the problem with the Piranha's, they attract stupidity.

It's mentatlity's like this that give Piranha's the bad name that they have.

Perhaps my comments are harsh, but that's the reality. I think we should expect more out of Piranha owners - and stupid questions like this shoud just be called out for what they are, or locked.

It's a complete waste of time, and does nothing to move the hobby forward. No one gains from junk like this...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^X2


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

Plum said:


> their free to me. newborns with no hair. like not even a full day old.
> i havent done it. YET! was just wondering. i care about animals too but is it wrong to feed one animal to another?
> people who own snakes feed them mice and rabbits. we have all fed are p's feeders. right? a feeder is another animal.
> *didnt mean to piss anyone off*. if p's didnt have teeth, would we love them like we do? maybe, maybe not.
> i feed mine pellets, krill shrimp, beef heart, and an occasional feeder. but sometimes, whats the point of having a fast car but never hitting the peddle?


Wow....

This is the problem with the Piranha's, they attract stupidity.

It's mentatlity's like this that give Piranha's the bad name that they have.

Perhaps my comments are harsh, but that's the reality. I think we should expect more out of Piranha owners - and stupid questions like this shoud just be called out for what they are, or locked.

It's a complete waste of time, and does nothing to move the hobby forward. No one gains from junk like this...

DID U JUST CALL ME STUPID? I JUST ASKED A QUESTION. GET OFF YOUR SELF RIGHTEOUS STOOL SIR. DONT JUDGE ME SIR.
I did say that i didnt mean to piss anyone off. it was just a question.
[/quote]


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL easy "sir"

Ok answer this...why do you want to feed them hamsters


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> LOL easy "sir"
> 
> Ok answer this...why do you want to feed them hamsters


i have easy access to them. its not that i want to or i wouldve just done it. was just wondering if it would hurt my fish. obviously i care about my fish or i wouldnt have asked. i have time and money invested like everyone else. i just wanted to know what people thought.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not only would it make a mess in your tank but it's a fucked up thing to do.

Why not feed one to a dog??? They have teeth too.

WTF is wrong with people


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

NOT TRYING TO PISS ANYONE OFF?????
FAIL


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

sometimes i want to throw my neighbors dog in the tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sandman503 said:


> sometimes i want to throw my neighbors dog in the tank.


Sometimes I want to throw my ex in there as well


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

As for the well people feed their snakes blah blah whatever live food. Well anyone I know that has snakes or reptiles and feed them rabbits or whatnot. One they dont feed it it them live. You ever see the size of a rabbits teeth? They always kill whatever they feed them if its a live animal. Ive heard stories of people feeding whatever kind of fish some sort of rodent live and well that rodent ripped out an eye on the guys fish. Wasnt so cool then. Whats wrong with a fillet? MY pygos rip fillets apart. No need for it to be alive and watch it die. If you must feed your fish a live animal kill the thing before you toss it in. One it wont suffer cause thy dont always die fast and two you wont have to worry about the live food biting back. It does happen. From any mouse feeding IVe seen it looks like it makes one hell of a mess. Doesnt seem worth it to me. It seems any time theirs a live feeding seems to be a room full of teenage boys acting like theyre seeing a boob for the first time. Grow up.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... i probably wouldnt feed them a baby hamster but it seems that u guys are ripping into him abit much, considering all the live feeding videos that can be found on this site, and he didnt do it... just asked your thaughts on the matter.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

No, I would not do it for the simple fact I could not hurt something like that. I however, do not think this is a dumb question. This site is made to inform people about questions they have. I can say I used to be like this.....wanting to see my fish tear sh*t up but I have grown to enjoy my fish for what they are not what they can eat. A feeder on occasion is fun still IMO. Why everyone is taking this simple QUESTION to heart is beyond me. If it was a vid I would understand all the ranting but come on!

To answer your real question and not flip out.....it will not hurt your fish. I have fed my old Mac frozen pinkies numerous times and he really enjoyed it. I would take that route instead of using the small live ones. You can get them at any LFS and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

NakedSavage said:


> No, I would not do it for the simple fact I could not hurt something like that. I however, do not think this is a dumb question. This site is made to inform people about questions they have. I can say I used to be like this.....wanting to see my fish tear sh*t up but I have grown to enjoy my fish for what they are not what they can eat. A feeder on occasion is fun still IMO. Why everyone is taking this simple QUESTION to heart is beyond me. If it was a vid I would understand all the ranting but come on!
> 
> To answer your real question and not flip out.....it will not hurt your fish. I have fed my old Mac frozen pinkies numerous times and he really enjoyed it. I would take that route instead of using the small live ones. You can get them at any LFS and they are pretty cheap.


For whatever reason, you view the question as informative - to 99% of the population though, the question need not be asked. It does not matter to me whether it has been video taped or not, the act of posting such this question, when the answer is so blatently obvious, disturbs me.

To go out on a limb - this is the main problem with Piranha keeping - to the general public public sees no reason as to why the should be prohibited as all they can see is feeding video's on youtube, and newspaper articles stating a supposed piranha was found in the local lake. For the Piranha keeper, the hobbyist is surrounded by a general, younger population - which is not as mature.

Trying to learn about the hobby is very difficult as compared to other freshwater species in my opinion. Jump on MFK, and try to learn about Stingray's, people's set ups, their experiences, etc. Vast more knowledge than what you can find in regards to Piranha's on any site.

I would much rather persons focus their time and intelligence to things that would aid us all in the hobby - not on whether feeding live this, or live that to their Piranha is good/bad.

I don't mean to pick on the OPM - just my opinion. When trying to set up large tanks, their is not much information if any in regards to piranha set ups. I would imagine that generally the persons setting up such large tanks move on to different species, something more interesting in which they can share their knowledge with others, and can also find a wide variety of information. They are persons most likely that are older, and thus not too interested in sharing their fish keeping experiences with the younger, Piranha crowd.

Luckily their are a few persons who seem to "get it". I read their posts, and take notes. I will obvsiouly have to sit down and take pointers at how they put up with the contstant stupidities that the hobby attracts.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Plum said:


> *For whatever reason, you view the question as informative* - to 99% of the population though, the question need not be asked. It does not matter to me whether it has been video taped or not, the act of posting such this question, when the answer is so blatently obvious, disturbs me.
> 
> To go out on a limb - this is the main problem with Piranha keeping - to the general public public sees no reason as to why the should be prohibited as all they can see is feeding video's on youtube, and newspaper articles stating a supposed piranha was found in the local lake. For the Piranha keeper, the hobbyist is surrounded by a general, younger population - which is not as mature.
> 
> ...


 I still do not see the justification of flipping out like a complete tool and going off on someone for a simple question that they did not know the answer to. This guy is a newb and was wanting a simple yes or no and he gets people flipping out on him! You guys are making the people that actually care on this site look like a bunch of douchebags with the rude and discourteous comments for a simple question. I am not about making people feel like sh*t for asking something. I am glad the OP asked before he did it. The only way people learn is to ask questions or by trial and error. I would much rather ask a question and get an answer than make a mistake doing something I should not be doing. I guess it is quite obvious you never had to learn anything, all the knowledge was learned at birth. You have never asked a dumb question? If so did the person treat you like a piece of dirt? Imagine what would happen if everyone was so self centered like yourself......this world would be a f*cking mess!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ease up people. We were all new to this hobby at one time.

Anyways...to me...the difference between feeders (that are appropriate size)...and feeding something that doesnt live in the water...is that at least a feeder can survive and then be put to a quick death. You drop in a baby hamster and it will most likely drowned before anything happens to it. Although I am not in favor of feeding live.....I cant say that I havent feed my fish feeders in the past...and if they are of appropriate size...there is minimal suffering involved. I just know that personally....I could never do what you are talking about even if it was the healthiest food in the world for my fish. I would not have the stomach for it.

Basically...it is your decision...however I would not advertise it on this forum or you will get hammered.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

So it's wrong to throw a hamster in there but it's okay to throw a mouse...

Those are words to live by, hamster are so much more cuter, so it's ''wrong''.......f*cking morons!

Animals eat animals! even cute ones get eatin'.

How do you people think hamburgers are made, from f*cking good will!

''so you love sausages but you hate seeing them get made''
*- Homer Simpson*


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

If you think your piranhas will eat the hamster as soon as it's put in then do, if your piranhas are to small or skitish then don't do it. No creature deserves to suffer.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

need_redz said:


> If you think your piranhas will eat the hamster as soon as it's put in then do, if your piranhas are to small or skitish then don't do it. No creature deserves to suffer.


That was good advice


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Oh well - I will talk to you later. Mom is driving me to the animal shelter to get some kittens to feed to my rad p's.

F**kin awesome dudes.

Gotta love Piranha keeping!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^what the hell are you talking about


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

I want to bring back the OLD TESTAMENT punishments... steal and get your hand cut off, rape and get your junk cut off, murder and get your life cut off

people now a days do whatever they want to in society because the consequences are so mild thats why people get raped because "ohh well i got 2 years in a prison with food, toilets, and water and i destroyed someones life by raping them and causing them mental and relationship problems ohh well when i get out in 2 years i can do it again..."

VOTE FOR ME ima run for president someday.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> I want to bring back the OLD TESTAMENT punishments... steal and get your hand cut off, rape and get your junk cut off, murder and get your life cut off
> 
> people now a days do whatever they want to in society because the consequences are so mild thats why people get raped because "ohh well i got 2 years in a prison with food, toilets, and water and i destroyed someones life by raping them and causing them mental and relationship problems ohh well when i get out in 2 years i can do it again..."
> 
> VOTE FOR ME ima run for president someday.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

this thread is pretty funny...some are taking it a tad bit far.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't, its a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

SeedlessOne said:


> this thread is pretty funny...some are taking it a tad bit far.


No kidding man. Jeez people.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I want to bring back the OLD TESTAMENT punishments... steal and get your hand cut off, rape and get your junk cut off, murder and get your life cut off
> 
> people now a days do whatever they want to in society because the consequences are so mild thats why people get raped because "ohh well i got 2 years in a prison with food, toilets, and water and i destroyed someones life by raping them and causing them mental and relationship problems ohh well when i get out in 2 years i can do it again..."
> 
> VOTE FOR ME ima run for president someday.











[/quote]

Agreed







LOL!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> I want to bring back the OLD TESTAMENT punishments... steal and get your hand cut off, rape and get your junk cut off, murder and get your life cut off
> 
> people now a days do whatever they want to in society because the consequences are so mild thats why people get raped because "ohh well i got 2 years in a prison with food, toilets, and water and i destroyed someones life by raping them and causing them mental and relationship problems ohh well when i get out in 2 years i can do it again..."
> 
> VOTE FOR ME ima run for president someday.


nevermind what the other guy was sayin', what the hell are you talking about lol this thread is about feeding piranhas not raping women!

Some of you people are just retarded...

I bet 75% of you people don't even know where meat comes from. Go join peta or somthing...you wanna talk about waste, search up veal...not bitch about a rodent!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

need_redz said:


> I want to bring back the OLD TESTAMENT punishments... steal and get your hand cut off, rape and get your junk cut off, murder and get your life cut off
> 
> people now a days do whatever they want to in society because the consequences are so mild thats why people get raped because "ohh well i got 2 years in a prison with food, toilets, and water and i destroyed someones life by raping them and causing them mental and relationship problems ohh well when i get out in 2 years i can do it again..."
> 
> VOTE FOR ME ima run for president someday.


nevermind what the other guy was sayin', what the hell are you talking about lol this thread is about feeding piranhas not raping women!

Some of you people are just retarded...

I bet 75% of you people don't even know where meat comes from. Go join peta or somthing...you wanna talk about waste, search up veal...not bitch about a rodent!
[/quote]

People really do not understand that what they eat everyday at the fast food joint is being tortured 1000x's as much as a feeder rodent or fish. I have seen some nasty sh*t in my days at the slaughter houses!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...I can't even remember the last time I posted in this section...but here it is...new born hampster is almost the same size to the pinkies and a hampster is just another an another roddent in my opinions...so feeding the new born hampster is no different from feeding your Ps pinkies... IF your Ps are big enough...a quick death is imminent... so f*ck the sentimental $hit$ in this threat b/c they are your fish...you responsibilities...your decision...just don't expect much enamored from members ... plus you probably won't get a kick out of it...cheeriosss!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

DO IT and make a cool video then post it on youtube like every1 else soooo coool...for the really serious ones out there it was a joke...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Plum said:


> their free to me. newborns with no hair. like not even a full day old.
> i havent done it. YET! was just wondering. i care about animals too but is it wrong to feed one animal to another?
> people who own snakes feed them mice and rabbits. we have all fed are p's feeders. right? a feeder is another animal.
> *didnt mean to piss anyone off*. if p's didnt have teeth, would we love them like we do? maybe, maybe not.
> i feed mine pellets, krill shrimp, beef heart, and an occasional feeder. but sometimes, whats the point of having a fast car but never hitting the peddle?


Wow....

This is the problem with the Piranha's, they attract stupidity.

It's mentatlity's like this that give Piranha's the bad name that they have.

Perhaps my comments are harsh, but that's the reality. I think we should expect more out of Piranha owners - and stupid questions like this shoud just be called out for what they are, or locked.

It's a complete waste of time, and does nothing to move the hobby forward. No one gains from junk like this...
[/quote]

Zaaaactly!


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> *For whatever reason, you view the question as informative* - to 99% of the population though, the question need not be asked. It does not matter to me whether it has been video taped or not, the act of posting such this question, when the answer is so blatently obvious, disturbs me.
> 
> To go out on a limb - this is the main problem with Piranha keeping - to the general public public sees no reason as to why the should be prohibited as all they can see is feeding video's on youtube, and newspaper articles stating a supposed piranha was found in the local lake. For the Piranha keeper, the hobbyist is surrounded by a general, younger population - which is not as mature.
> 
> ...


 I still do not see the justification of flipping out like a complete tool and going off on someone for a simple question that they did not know the answer to. This guy is a newb and was wanting a simple yes or no and he gets people flipping out on him! You guys are making the people that actually care on this site look like a bunch of douchebags with the rude and discourteous comments for a simple question. I am not about making people feel like sh*t for asking something. I am glad the OP asked before he did it. The only way people learn is to ask questions or by trial and error. I would much rather ask a question and get an answer than make a mistake doing something I should not be doing. I guess it is quite obvious you never had to learn anything, all the knowledge was learned at birth. You have never asked a dumb question? If so did the person treat you like a piece of dirt? Imagine what would happen if everyone was so self centered like yourself......this world would be a f*cking mess!
[/quote]

Well put cobra


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

^agreed why put the guy down so hard.. piranhas sit in the water and eat cute baby birds all day long and any other unlucky critter that would find itself in their waters. if you have a bunch of hamsters that are going to be neglected why not feed you Ps, beats flushing them down the toilet imo...

but hey dont roast me my Ps eat only pellets, not even one feeder ever has entered their tank


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Perhaps I am harsh - It's in my nature.

I just view the question as pointless - most of us feed dead 100% of the time. To feed for the sake of enjoyment, I view as pointless.

I would rather read something informative then something like this.

All I meant

(and yes, I know meat does not magically appear at the grocery store)


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Like it was posted before, We are all new at some point or another and we all are constantly learning. If everyone already knew everything about piranha keeping this site wouldnt exist. Ease up, lend advice, no need to bash. AT LEAST HE ASKED!! That alone shows he cares at least a little.


----------

